# Leupold VX-1 3-9x40mm LR Duplex Reticle $200



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Selling off an extra scope I have. Basically new, never mounted, but is a couple years old. Includes box, manuals, lens covers.

https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/42253545

$10 off to a forum member.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Sold


----------

